# Medina County Hunting



## phi214 (Jul 17, 2007)

Anybody got any feedback on the hunting in Medina County so far this season?


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

I have been out south of Hondo last 2 weekends and does are starting to hit corn heavy , but very few young bucks and no mature bucks moving yet except a big 6 my son has been tring to get to give a broadside presentation. Pretty standard for this early around thanksgiving all hell will break loose. 
Good Luck


----------



## phi214 (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for the update. New to the area and have not been able to make it up there very much.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

Saw a few real young bucks giving the girls a sniff this weekend, but the more mature bucks didn't even look up from eating. Its coming probably hit full swing with new moon after thanksgiving. Don't know what area your hunting but just south of Hondo the big boys will be all busted up before chrismas. We have a bunch of deer and the bucks throwdown. I won't be back out until tuesday before thankgiving and as soon as the big six my 6 yr old son has been after hits the dirt I get to pick up the bow.


----------



## phi214 (Jul 17, 2007)

between Rio Medina and Hondo. Have alot of deer on cam at night but don't see alot during the day.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Would you guys that hunt out that way post some pics if ya get a deer? Thinking about trying to find a new place to hunt out that way. Are the deer real plentiful would you have a problem shooting some does? Are there turkeys? What are the bucks like 140lbs 17inch to 20inch spread 120's to mid 140's? Appreaciate any info on this area.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Medina Co is hard to put a tag on...
far north is rough hillcountry and the southern half is classic STx brush/flintrock black brush and oakmott scrub plain.
so you can find Kerr/Bandera Co areas
Frio Co flint/rock blackbrush
and Atascosa Co oak plains


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

kweber said:


> Medina Co is hard to put a tag on...
> far north is rough hillcountry and the southern half is classic STx brush/flintrock black brush and oakmott scrub plain.
> so you can find Kerr/Bandera Co areas
> Frio Co flint/rock blackbrush
> and Atascosa Co oak plains


What are the deer pops like are you pretty much gonna see a deer during a weekend hunt? Where I hunt now if you see a deer once a week your lucky and its a no doe co so thats out.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

you'll hit plenty while driving thru...:rotfl:


----------



## phi214 (Jul 17, 2007)

How is everyone doing so far? Haven't seen alot during the day but start seeing them late evening. To late to shoot. Have alot on cam at night. Been seeing some mature bucks on cam. I have a few crazy horns and a few high 130's to low 140's. Hope it picks up this week with the cold front coming in. Has anyone ever seen turkey in the area?


----------



## JWHITE (Oct 17, 2006)

I hunt N of D'Hanis off of 1796. Lots of different terrain. The southern half of the place is mostly Oak motts and Mesquite flats. The northern part is mostly Oaks in the creeks with mountain cedar. We did not see much opening week but this past weekend we were seeing younger bucks pushing does. I had two diffrent bucks push does off of my feeder Saturday morning. It should break loose any day now. I have a picture of two different bucks killed on our lease last week. I would post them if I knew how.


----------



## JWHITE (Oct 17, 2006)

2 Bucks killed this season on our Medina Co. lease.


----------



## JLes (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice deer. Congrats


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Nice bucks. We're north of Hondo toward Tarpley. Killed a nice seven point the opener, and Dad got an eight this weekend as well as buddy getting nice nine. The nine's neck was huge and horns covered with bark. And plenty fat still so not runnin' yet.


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

The acorns have been rough on our place, but they are clearing up and the deer should be moving around looking for feed more now.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Man those are some nice deer there thanks for posting them!


----------



## JWHITE (Oct 17, 2006)

One more picture of a buck taken on our Medina Co. lease. Taken by my brother last season. We are low fence in case anybody was wondering.


----------



## phi214 (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow. Those are some great racks. Wwe are between Hondo and Rio Medina. We are seeing some good deer on cam at night, but very little movement during the day.


----------



## JWHITE (Oct 17, 2006)

Phi,

We are North of D'Hanis. We have been having the same issues with seeing deer on the cams at night. Last weekend we saw some younger bucks harrasing does. It should kick into high gear any day now. Be ready!


----------



## phi214 (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks bro!!! I hope it does. Have some good looking deer on cam. Would be nice to see them during the morning or the evening. Think this cold front will stir them up? ow big is the property you are hunt'n on?


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Still no real chasing of does and not much movement yet as of yesterday..............still looking for that Light Switch...........good luck and anyone in the area post up when U see the switch........!

Maybe next week after this cold kicks them in.?


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Not much moving this weekend at our place. Couldn't sleep Sat and went out by the fire pit at 2:30 am and didn't need a flash lite to move around seemed like mid day with the full moon heard plenty animals moving around deer snorting at me pigs squealing and coyotes singing out. Kinda cool 'cept they slept in the next morning. No ruttin' so far.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

My son shoot this six on 11/27 4 miles south of Hondo this is the only mature deer we have seen all season. Little guys are chasing hard. Very little deer movement over the holiday weekend so that usually means they are going hard. They will be hitting the corn hard in a week or 2 to recharge for the secondary rut. Unfortunatly most of the big boys will be busted up.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Great 6!


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Per my GF's dad they aren't moving much during the day still hitting the feeders at night, his place is towards Yancey which wasn't too good of hunting back when I lived in the area.


----------



## phi214 (Jul 17, 2007)

That is a good looking six. Mature buck!

This past weekend the movement was slow but at least a little better than the last few weeks. Saw some better bucks but not until late. They appear to be moving at night. Saw some young bucks starting to chase doe. Hope this picks up. Starting to think picking up this lease was a bad idea. 

Swampus, where are you hunting?


----------



## JWHITE (Oct 17, 2006)

phi214 said:


> Swampus, where are you hunting?


Same place I do. I see deer every time I go sit in my stand. I just don't think he knows what a deer looks like!:spineyes:


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

JWHITE said:


> Same place I do. I see deer every time I go sit in my stand. I just don't think he knows what a deer looks like!:spineyes:


Real Funny Jeff..............I would prolly see more deer if I weren't sleeping.........:headknock You are just more lucky:clover: than me last weekend!! Good Times Man!


----------



## phi214 (Jul 17, 2007)

I was on a lease for 9 years several hours north of Medina. My father and I just aquired this lease this year and like it alot but all of our good deer come out at night. What do you guys think about the hunting around Rio Medina?


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Gonna head out again this weekend and have a new report!

Good luck to all!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

One more Buck Down! One of the guys on our lease.....a nice 8pt!


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

awesome buck swamp congrats !


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

Nice looking 8pt


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Nice deer! Hope he ran one of his buddies north of 90 for me. Punchin' the clock now headed out as soon as I can get to the house. Good luck all, post up Monday and let's compare notes.


----------



## phi214 (Jul 17, 2007)

This thread is really starting to get good. Thank you guys for keeping me motivated. Good luck this weekend!!! Here are a few pics from my game cams. Don't pay attention to the date. my camera is messed up.:texasflag


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That first deer looks like a crackhead...LOL That 10 is ready to go...look at those hocks.


----------



## phi214 (Jul 17, 2007)

How did everybody do this weekend? Movement getting better?


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Dad saw one but couldn't get a shot. I had does hang around the feeder for an hour or so, but nothing to shoot at.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I sat this weekend in a field to see if any real chasing was going on--saw 1-2 deer each sit--8pt in and out of the woods looking sniffing and may have eatin' one kernal of corn thrown--1 doe and a yearling ate for a minute--nervous and trotted off--may not be too much longer--no feeder movement--just on trails off in the woods on my cams late 12am-3am'ish--the T-Bones were great tho! 

Maybe next weekend.......................still looking for the "Light Switch!"

swamp


----------



## ComalClassic (Apr 16, 2010)

*Rio Medina Hunting*

My brother has a place near Rio Medina, hes fairly close to that big blue cylinder water tower just west of town. He also has the majority of his action at night from his game cam. Strange enough, I believe that last game cam pic of a 10 point is the same 10 point hes been seeing, same crab claw on the right side and rest of the tines/width look exactly alike. I was at the camp with him the sunday after thanksgiving, we left camp about 10:30 am to head to town and sure enough that buck was standing in the middle of the county rd about 100 yrd from where I was opening the gate. Guess thats the way it goes! My brother hunted this weekend and saw a decent 8 but he wont shoot anything unless its goin on the wall. Last night he watched the same 4 pt that comes every hunt push off does so he can have all the corn, I guess hes in that young "i dont like girls" stage. He sent me a text about 15 minutes ago saying all hes seen this morning is that same ole 4 pt and several does passing by.

One thing I have noticed in the area is that there seems to be quite a bit of pressure. More than likely thats why these deer are so nocternal. Just take a look at the surrounding properties while your driving back to town, some of them have 5 or 6 blinds down a 500 yard stretch of creek.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I think your right about the pressure--all around our lease you will hear lots of shots and it begs the question If they are just shooting everything that frickin moves!--semi-auto's 10-15 shots at a time cr**?

We manage our lease--how much should we if the neighbours shoot everything we protein thru the year...........hard call when you want to do the right thing.

I think it may be so. Makes sense about the deer being nocturnal still.


----------



## ComalClassic (Apr 16, 2010)

Every time your in a blind over there you hear several gun shots... I honestly went so far as to asking my brother if he knew of a gun range near by.

I left his place and stopped at Rio Medina store, a gentleman there had 2 deer in the back of his truck... one doe and a very small, immature 8pt buck.. I said "nice... a little eight pointer" he was quick to let me know horns dont taste good.

If your wanting to manage your place (for big horns), less than a thousand acres and low fence, you better start working with the neighboring ranches. Smaller tracts need a group effort to properly manage. If you talk to the neighbors and they arent interested, find another lease.


----------



## phi214 (Jul 17, 2007)

Comal! I know exactly the area you are talking about. I got off a big ranch in the hill country and found this place I am hunting now. The land owner had it listed as three spots but I picked them all up for just myself and my dad. We are west of that Mumme's about four miles or so. I can see that big cylo (cylinder) from our front gate. I wanted to start a feed plan this year but after hearing all the shots around there I am not sure. Did you see that big field fire opening weekend? That was right next door to us.


----------



## JWHITE (Oct 17, 2006)

A few more pics from the lease.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Nice pix jwhite, is that the dry Hondo creek with the doe?


----------



## alien750 (May 21, 2010)

Swampus said:


> I sat this weekend in a field to see if any real chasing was going on--saw 1-2 deer each sit--8pt in and out of the woods looking sniffing and may have eatin' one kernal of corn thrown--1 doe and a yearling ate for a minute--nervous and trotted off--may not be too much longer--no feeder movement--just on trails off in the woods on my cams late 12am-3am'ish--the T-Bones were great tho!
> 
> Maybe next weekend.......................still looking for the "Light Switch!"
> 
> swamp


Hey Swampus, what field did you sit in?


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Right out of camp on the main road and corned both ways..........nada. Was looking for movement/rut etc--also at 34 on the road--trophy cows.

About same as you guys except U saw a few deer up north.

Good Buck Suzie!

Maybe soon.........................!


----------



## Stripe Mullett (Aug 20, 2008)

*Medina Co.*

I am located in this area on a 200 acre spread off 131 right before hwy 462 in Medina county. We are very close to Flag mtn. We are having the same issue, nothing during the day but plenty of shooters at night on the game cams. We thought the cold front at Thanksgiving would make things happen but the full moon ruined any hope for that. There are a group of idiots somewhere in the hills around there that shoot 200-300 rounds of ammo almost every weekend and it's extremely frustrating. Maybe there is a range around us but I doubt it.


----------



## phi214 (Jul 17, 2007)

Stripe. That looks like some good land around there.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Our family ranch is just 70 miles N--rut on big time there for last 2 weeks--going to the feeders at last--I believe in our area around Hondo will be turning on this weekend..............I hope!

We will be in the woods. Good luck to all that go hunting this weekend!!

swamp


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

That sounds good we're headin out tomorrow afternoon. Good luck to you, let us know how it goes.


----------



## TOO (Jun 11, 2004)

Hunt about 10 miles south of D'Hanis. Rut just kicking off.... this weekend should prime especially Sunday through Tuesday.

Here's the best buck I've seen this year. Homestead blind buck, there every day...........


----------



## phi214 (Jul 17, 2007)

How are we doing guys? Anybody have any updates?


----------



## JWHITE (Oct 17, 2006)

rlw said:


> Nice pix jwhite, is that the dry Hondo creek with the doe?


 RLW that is SECO creek. Just got back yesterday. Took a doe. My wife killed a turkey and a Grey Fox.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Saw a couple doe and buddy saw a buck following does thru the brush couldn't see well enough to tell how good tho. One of the guys on the front ranch we drive thru shot a 12 point not really a big rack but both G-2's were forked kinda like a mulie, cool looking set. Pigs are tearing the feeders up but all at night on the cams.


----------



## ComalClassic (Apr 16, 2010)

My brother spent all saturday in his blind, saw several does and a couple small bucks. Sunday he got out of the blind about 11 am and started the walk back to camp, about half way back the road makes a curve so he walked quietly to see if anything would be up ahead, ended up ground checking a real nice 8 point, will prob score about 135. 18" inside spread with really high brow tines and pretty good over all mass. Ill try to get a pic up here later today. He said that buck was running down the road toward him and as soon as the buck saw him it froze quartering toward him, then hit the ground.

The smaller bucks he was seeing during the day time were chasing the does, however, before leaving the ranch he took a look at his game cam and noticed the bigger bucks were still coming out at night. The buck he shot had never been seen on any of the game cams.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Night pic's of young bucks--didn't see a single deer---guess I was wrong ..............again! Ha!

A guy on the lease shot a young 3.5 (my guess) --8 and a small spike--75lbs--and another guy 1 doe 85lbs.......................shots all around so someone is doing some killin!

gotta keep trying.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

*Wife's first bow buck*

I didn't see a mature buck all weekend, but rut was in full effect. Watched 2 diiferent groups of buck keep 2 different hot does out in open fields to the north of us. My wife was able to connect with a 3.5 year old eight. It was her first buck with her bow so she was pretty excited. We have so many does in our area the mature buck usually don't come out of the thick stuff until after the rut to look for does still in heat and recharge.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Nice buck! Luv the pink arrows.


----------



## phi214 (Jul 17, 2007)

Congrats on the 8. 


ComalClassic, where is your brothers place? I posted some pics and one of them was a ten. You said you had seen him. I am guessing you are either right next door or down the road. Our turn off is right off 2676 just west of Rio Medina. I would like to maybe meet with some of the guys hunting in that area and maybe discuss implementing a feed program.


----------



## ComalClassic (Apr 16, 2010)

Phi, my brothers place is 80 acres on CR 366 about a mile from 2676. He isnt as big a hunter as myself or you probably are. Hes got a feeder and a game cam. He will shot one buck and one doe then call it a season, with just 80 acres thats all he really needs to be shooting. Hes really just got the game cam up because I pestered him to the point he had no choice. I talked him into feeding protien, however, game cam pictures dramatically dropped so he went back to corn. I tried telling him they need time to adapt then they will prefer it over corn, but its hard to convince a man that has his mind set. 

As for the 10 point that you posted, Im 90% sure thats the same buck weve seen on his cam, Ill try to load a pic of him.


----------



## JWHITE (Oct 17, 2006)

Few more lease pics.......:cheers:


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Nice we had turkey all over the cams before season but they disappeared since.
Heading out tomorrow night to get in one extra day hunting Friday, hope they're moving.
Good luck ya'll


----------



## phi214 (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice bird. Where are you guys at in Medina County? I have been told there are turkey around where we hunt but I haven't seen any.


----------



## JWHITE (Oct 17, 2006)

We are North of D'Hanis off of 1796. We have TONS of turkeys on the lease.


----------



## phi214 (Jul 17, 2007)

How is the rut doing around yall's areas? I am seeing some 3.5 year olds chasing some hot doe but none of the more mature bucks? Are we already in post rut?


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Saw just a couple does this weekend, dang moon so bright u could read the news paper outside at 2 am. Kinda cool 30 degrees Sat and Sunday morning.


----------



## phi214 (Jul 17, 2007)

How are they moving now? I am gonna try to make it next week.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Not going this weekend some dude called santa sposed to come by the house. Gonna head down next weekend for sho.


----------



## crh4926 (Aug 7, 2005)

*d'hanis*

killed this deer about 2 miles north of dhanis this morning first time up there this year saw quite a few deer but were moving early and right at dark.i hunt on a friends 80 acre place.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Nice buck.


----------



## phi214 (Jul 17, 2007)

That is a nice buck! Congrats.

On a lighter note, I went into the Mummie's feed store in Rio Medina yesterday. I saw some nice pics of deer that had been shot in the area around there. I spoke to one of the guys there and told him I had seen some good deer but they have mostly gone nocturnal. He stated that the deer in my area are under alot of pressure and that there are alot of gun shots coming from around there. I hear them when I am there but figured they were further away. During our conversation he told me that there is a guy leasing some land just southeast of me that is under surveilance by the game warden. Apparently this guy is hunting a small plot but has taken more deer than the tag limit of three hunters off of it. Anyone know the game warden in this area? How long do you have to wait befgore something is done? My place is four times the size of his and there has only been one buck taken off my place. Alot of the bucks on my game cams I was seeing are no longer showing up. If something isn't done some citizen justice might be in order.


----------



## phi214 (Jul 17, 2007)

Ok!! A new twist to this story. This guy is selling day hunts off of 60 acres and says he is booked through January. This is not management!!!!! Anyone have any advice.


----------



## ankle-deep (Sep 2, 2005)

Warden Henry Lutz lives in D'hanis, number is 830-563-5727.

Medina County officers are:

Jorge Tamayo 830-660-6877
Ronald Benson 830-570-0626


----------



## phi214 (Jul 17, 2007)

Do you think they can do anything to this guy?


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Wouldnt hurt to let em know what's going on. Atleast they could check and be sure he has all his paper work in order and shut him down if not.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Happy New years folks, Headin' down for one more weekend!! Good luck post up those deer from the weekend.


----------



## OZGRAMS (Feb 28, 2005)

My buddy has been at the lease the last couple of days... only one or two deer seen with 5 stands being hunted.... North of Utopia.... just not seeing any deer....


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

phi214 said:


> That is a nice buck! Congrats.
> My place is four times the size of his and there has only been one buck taken off my place.
> 
> You were not alone--we hunted 1800 acres with 14 spots--way too many folks--only 1 good buck (140 class) I would count as a shooter buck--the other 3-4 culls and young deer.-- Very few deer even seen all year.--Neighbors shooting all the time tho--go figure.
> ...


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Medina co doesn't have the best genetics, because you are fighting short beams... but you still end up with a nice deer every now and then... 

This one above is a great buck.


----------



## timberrattler (Nov 19, 2008)

There is a part of Medina County that has great genetics, but with the cutting up of places it is beginning to deteriorate.


----------



## ankle-deep (Sep 2, 2005)

Swampus said:


> phi214 said:
> 
> 
> > That is a nice buck! Congrats.
> ...


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Craig-
Glad Ovid got a good deer for him--Glad Jerry shot the Red Tag deer also which in velvet I thought would be a solid 145-150 and shrunk alot to the point I was not going to shoot it if I had the chance--maybe let JJ or Raven. Goes to show that pictures can be very deceptive.

Had a great time hunting with ur Brothers--just no action/population seen as a group--but we had a great time shooting 50 hogs--just not my kind of lease not seeing any deer--night time was cool per gam cams--property looks so good you know it will get better--Just keep pouring in the Protein--

I wish you all the best Hombre!

swamp


----------

